# DP makes me freak out



## Will87 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I wanna start joining this forum to talk about my experience of DP. But instead of making a looong story which even I'm too bored to write down.

I want to give you a few examples of my 'experiences' to see if there's anybody out there who has the same.

- I look in the mirror and I don't recognize myself. (this makes me freak out as if I'm losing my mind)

- I live alone and being alone makes me get a lot of anxiety

- The only way for me to snap out of it, is to punch something real loud or to scream when I feel like I'm slipping away. (punched through a table)

- I feel like I'm VERY AWARE of myself. Like I get hypersensitive to what I'm doing and I imagine looking at myself in third person.

- It happens to me every night when I switch off all the lights, tv, computer and am silent and alone in bed. That's when it gets worse and I freak out.

- It's a feeling of panicking when I feel i'm DP-ing again.

Do u recognize this as DP? or am I seriously becoming insane.

Will.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I totally know the feeling man. The trick with DP, that I've found, is to try and disregard those feelings. Next time you get that "freaking out/losing my mind" feeling of DP, immediately associate with something you enjoy thinking about and drill that thing on over and over in your head until when DP happens, you immediately think of that happy thing instead and forget about it. That trick has helped me get to about 50% better, where I am now.

Also, your worry about being insane is, in itself, a very SANE worry. A crazy person wouldn't think rationally, and in worrying about DP, you're thinking rationally. Just remember that. Every time you worry that you're going insane, it's proof that you are NOT insane.

Best of luck bro, and welcome to the forums. How long have you had DP?


----------



## Anesthetic (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, I know this feeling I can relate.

I had episodes for 6+ months at a time where I actually could not look in the mirror. I felt I looked strange and unfamiliar and the same went for family and friends which was a very uncomfortable feeling as you're well aware.

I have the same issue....after the computer/tv/lights are off. This is why I have insomnia...I avoid sleeping as much as I possibly can.

I'm sorry you have to go through this too...it's not a nice feeling.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Do u recognize this as DP? or am I seriously becoming insane.


Yes classic DP and your not going insane. Quick way to be sure your not going insane is "if you think you may be going mad or insane your not!".

Now some good news:-

From what you describe your symptoms are not chronic and quite mild (I know they don't feel mild) compared to many. If you had been chronic and were describing what you are are describing here, I'd have been pretty sure you were on the way to recovery.

What you have is fairly common, you are not alone.

You can recover. I and many others have (I had chronic DP and DR).

Good luck


----------



## Will87 (Feb 4, 2013)

ph10nc said:


> I totally know the feeling man. The trick with DP, that I've found, is to try and disregard those feelings. Next time you get that "freaking out/losing my mind" feeling of DP, immediately associate with something you enjoy thinking about and drill that thing on over and over in your head until when DP happens, you immediately think of that happy thing instead and forget about it. That trick has helped me get to about 50% better, where I am now.
> 
> Also, your worry about being insane is, in itself, a very SANE worry. A crazy person wouldn't think rationally, and in worrying about DP, you're thinking rationally. Just remember that. Every time you worry that you're going insane, it's proof that you are NOT insane.
> 
> Best of luck bro, and welcome to the forums. How long have you had DP?


It's weird but I've been actually a lot better since I started on here. Almost like in an instance I felt relieved that I wasn't stuck in some mental bubble slowly losing it! Reading all those stories of other people made me realise I'm 'not alone' in this and made the fear of me becoming 'insane' become less intense. You are sooo right! how can I be going insane if I know it? right? that's crazy.. I mean u know what I mean.  It's becoming my mantra now everytime I start feeling I'm disassociating from the world. It's such a creepy feeling like you're blacking out from the world and turning completely outside in.

I remember the first time being 17 and looking in the mirror and started to feel funny staring at myself... staring back at me?

Have you ever punched something or simply freak out because you felt out of control?


----------



## Will87 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anesthetic said:


> Yes, I know this feeling I can relate.
> 
> I had episodes for 6+ months at a time where I actually could not look in the mirror. I felt I looked strange and unfamiliar and the same went for family and friends which was a very uncomfortable feeling as you're well aware.
> 
> ...


Omg it's not a nice feeling but it feels great to know i'm not alone!

Does your DP come from anxiety?


----------



## Will87 (Feb 4, 2013)

JJ70 said:


> Yes classic DP and your not going insane. Quick way to be sure your not going insane is "if you think you may be going mad or insane your not!".
> 
> Now some good news:-
> 
> ...


Mild?! wow I can't and don't wanna imagine it. I punched through a table once when I fell asleep on matras I had in my living room from a friend who slept over. As I almost drifted away, I suddenly had a DP thought and I just shocked right up and punched through the wooden table (made of shit - ikea). And things like this really get me down like, why the heck is this happening to me? In all the BS we as people have to face, living normal lives, trying to get a carrier and finish studies, like it wasn't stressfull enough.

Did u ever punch something, screamed or did something crazy when you felt you were slipping into DP?

Thnx a lot!


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Did u ever punch something, screamed or did something crazy when you felt you were slipping into DP?


I want to be careful answering this one.

But I used many techniques to recover from DP/DR including similar to what you describe....I just don't want people to think smashing things, punching things, and being overly aggressive is the full cure for DP/DR.

However getting fully focused on your emotional self, the physical environment around you and expressing it; is pretty much (not all) how I many others beat it......please remember there are a huge range of emotional feelings and physical senses...not just punching and breaking things that you need to deal with.

JJ


----------



## msbeccaboo22 (Jan 26, 2013)

your not going insane i have been dealing with it myself the past month and you need to tell your self your not going insane just keep repeating it to yourself it has helped me alot things are still foggy and the dp/dr is still there i know what you are going through and try not to freak out you have to try and calm yourself and i know its hard trust me its very hard but i did it and you can do it i have faith in you i will keep you in my prayers good luck try destract your self


----------

